# YouTube Channels



## GPLC90 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

What are some of best YouTube channels for Warm Season Grass.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Bermuda Grass Central :shock:


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

There is a grass doctor channel. I can't think of the name


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a thread on YouTube subscriptions.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't worry so much about warm season specific channels, look for channels that are based on overall agronomic care of turf. The core meat carries over on all turf types.

IMO 
-Ryan Knorr is the best yt channel for lawncare, I'd start there. He's cool season but covers all turf types.
-GCI Turf, is good and he's getting more into warm season turf
-The Lawn Tools, great warm season info and entertaining

There are a few to STAY AWAY from. Seriously.
-how to with doc....He's a slimy salesman and only wants your money. Beyond arrogant and smug. The worst
-bermuda grass central....just don't do it


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

The Aussie Lawn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyPqOwDqYX3cvzg4By5-m_A

The Happy Amature
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC15e65yVjg5hwpmDUhYO92Q

Bender's Lawn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5x-E7QXPsm6V4Fea8TqcIQ

Lawn Dreams
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClSpvmgoqGdtskis5YU17kQ

Lawn Solutions Australia
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChP_47OOWZV_TvX1arDXsTQ

Lawn Tips
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC47hWf2NTrfOvB-e5kpp04g

Lawn Porn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxgPK0E9SOq2LYglxxaOEvQ

South African Lawn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpRHhROsvmaHOmZU8ejjEug

Sunny Bermuda
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChVIitqEva5oPkb8aDgAHTw


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lol I agree about how to with doc. He seems to be a salesman of his own product.

I really like Connor Ward. He is in Utah but mows low and fertilizes frequently both liquid and granular. He doesn't try to sell you on anything and his videos are very entertaining.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My favorites... The Lawn Tools, Connor Ward, Allyn Hane (LCN), Ben Sims (Lawn Tips) and now Brett's Grasscapades now that he has warm season turf.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Lawn Care Nut- because he seems legit, and recommends a variety of products that aren't always his. He seems to have a good balance of making money and legitimately caring. 
Connor Ward- just because. You never know what's going to happen when you watch a clip.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Are there any channels out there specifically for the fine bladed zoysias? Seems every channel that covers warm season lawns have either St. Aug or Bermuda. Even though LCN has zoysia in his side yard, it is the wide bladed Empire, which (from what little I've found out there) has different maintenance suggestions compared to Emerald or Zeon and the like.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

quattljl said:


> Are there any channels out there specifically for the fine bladed zoysias? Seems every channel that covers warm season lawns have either St. Aug or Bermuda. Even though LCN has zoysia in his side yard, it is the wide bladed Empire, which (from what little I've found out there) has different maintenance suggestions compared to Emerald or Zeon and the like.


Looks like you found a niche that needs to be filled :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> quattljl said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any channels out there specifically for the fine bladed zoysias? Seems every channel that covers warm season lawns have either St. Aug or Bermuda. Even though LCN has zoysia in his side yard, it is the wide bladed Empire, which (from what little I've found out there) has different maintenance suggestions compared to Emerald or Zeon and the like.
> ...


+1 on @Mightyquinn's idea.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks like you found a niche that needs to be filled :thumbup:


I've seriously thought about it. But I'm brand new to Zoysia myself and still learning how best to take care of it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

quattljl said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you found a niche that needs to be filled :thumbup:
> ...


That's the best time to be videoing your game plan. Of course, you may not want to post it until you figure it out, but by making mistakes on video, you will be saving someone else from doing the same.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm just curious but why is there so much disdain for Bermuda Grass Central?


----------



## Mack (Nov 27, 2020)

BermudaBoy said:


> I'm just curious but why is there so much disdain for Bermuda Grass Central?


No hate here I love Bermuda grass central


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

BermudaBoy said:


> I'm just curious but why is there so much disdain for Bermuda Grass Central?


From watching a few, I got the distinct impression that he doesn't know what he's talking about. My impression seemed to be confirmed when I noticed he had several videos on properly applying weed 'n' feed.

But hey, I'm new to bermuda and the lawncare 'tubers so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just curious but why is there so much disdain for Bermuda Grass Central?
> ...


You are very astute and just scratching the surface :thumbup:


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just curious but why is there so much disdain for Bermuda Grass Central?
> ...


Not gonna hate on "BYD" and his videos. I know most folks here are well past using weed and feed, but I've got a couple of neighbors that I'd be happy if they used anything on their lawns. Weed and feed would be better than nothing.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Huff said:


> I've got a couple of neighbors that I'd be happy if they used anything on their lawns. Weed and feed would be better than nothing.


While that's technically true, I think the point of places like TLF or excellent YT channels is to educate and push people toward better practices, not just leave them with the easiest "solution" and kind of leave it there.

_Something_ is usually better than nothing. Usually. But _something_ should be the first step of a journey to somewhere better, not just the end of the road, when it comes to learning about lawn care. People who visit TLF or watch lawn channels hopefully want to get further than just the bottom rung of the ladder.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Huff said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a couple of neighbors that I'd be happy if they used anything on their lawns. Weed and feed would be better than nothing.
> ...


That's how I take BYD and why I don't criticize him like I do someone like Doc. He's quite explicit in that his videos are for the average home owner that wants to run down to a big box store and find something to fix any lawn deficiencies. I haven't followed any of his tips but I do think he has filled a niche that the vast majority of my neighbors fall into.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I like BYD, like he states he is for the average homeowner. Most of the guys here are a little
passed average with turf knowledge. I will say no lawn is the same, I'd say take a little from each YouTuber & knowledge from here to apply. Try your best to make the best well informed decision you can.

PS.
Some of the arrogance said about the YouTubers can be said about some of the guys in the forum


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lawn care life is alright and Ron Henry is good too.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Slim 1938 said:


> Lawn care life is alright and Ron Henry is good too.


I think Ron could work on his presentation but he seems like a good dude who both likes to share knowledge and likes to keep learning.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care life is alright and Ron Henry is good too.
> ...


I like Ron, but I feel like he presents himself as a turf expert while being a bit more basic in his knowledge. He's geared a bit towards smaller lawns too as some of the products and practices he's shown carry serious price tags for lawns over 10,000 sq ft. If I remember correctly, he stated his lawn is roughly 12k. I followed him a bit this summer but haven't seen anything he posted since about September.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

My view. Average Aussie land size per house is 450m2 - 5000ft2

If your lawn is over 450m2 - 5000ft2. You need to be looking at the Agicultural shops for bulk fertiliser.
The average Bunnings, Mitre10 etc. (Lowes, Home Depot etc) not cost effective.
Even some "Special Youtube Over Promoted Brands" are at a top end premium.

Most people who promote "Their" products are compensated in some way by free products to "try", Youtube View Counts, "Discounted" but still paid partially by "Them", Mates of Mates.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, I'm over almost all lawncare YouTube channels as they are all just becoming the same BS regurgitated over and over again. Everyone has there own little twist and some of them think they are better than others but most of them are all trying to sell you something instead of teaching you how to save money doing it yourself. After you have watched a handful of videos from various producers, it's basically like watching the same show with different actors.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

quattljl said:


> Are there any channels out there specifically for the fine bladed zoysias? Seems every channel that covers warm season lawns have either St. Aug or Bermuda. Even though LCN has zoysia in his side yard, it is the wide bladed Empire, which (from what little I've found out there) has different maintenance suggestions compared to Emerald or Zeon and the like.


You might be better off on the lib cesspool called twitter, some golf supers.

Just an observation, Bermuda is cheap and forgiving (aside from summer 'honey, I scalped my lawn again' ) -> widely Deployed by corporate builders 
Zoysias u mention, generally deployed on upper end homes, then even larger % of those ...are not maintained by homeowners. 
Therefore eyeballs aren't there


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

I like the Docs videos and he doesn't seems to stick only to grass. I tend to skip the beach house ones. Say what you want but his grass looks nice. Dude seems to have endless money.

Ryan and Connor videos are also good. Ryan's videos are what got me to try out Simple lawn solutions products. I'm a big fan of Lawn energizer foliar spray.

Recently I have gotten into watching the Lawn Tools videos. Same as Doc and Ryan though he seems to promote Lawn star products.

Connor is the only one that doesn't really "sell". Every one of these guys have huge lawns that look nice so I tend to listen and take in what applies.

For some odd reason my 6 y.o loves watching the Copper Creek landscaping videos. He likes seeing the long ugly yards get trimmed down.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah Copper Creek Cuts and Something to Look At have the best quality of cut.

Some how they have found a better setup than most lawn care channels for the machines they use.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> You might be better off on the lib cesspool called twitter, some golf supers.
> 
> Just an observation, Bermuda is cheap and forgiving (aside from summer 'honey, I scalped my lawn again' ) -> widely Deployed by corporate builders
> Zoysias u mention, generally deployed on upper end homes, then even larger % of those ...are not maintained by homeowners.
> Therefore eyeballs aren't there


I guess I have an upper end home then haha. I inherited mine when we bought our house this past year. Zoysia wouldn't be my first pick usually but it's what I've got to work with so might as well dominate with it.


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Heres some nobody has mentioned, yes I am a youtube junkie lol
Yard envy(arden 77 bermuda from mississipi)
premier lawns(cool season)
Dons lawns
Pest and lawn ginja
reel low bermuda
reel bob shady
ryandelk04
Shane Heath
Silver Cymbal
Sunny bermuda
T, Winnings
The average lawn guy
The lawn channel
The lawn shark
The southern reel mower


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

quattljl said:


> Are there any channels out there specifically for the fine bladed zoysias? Seems every channel that covers warm season lawns have either St. Aug or Bermuda. Even though LCN has zoysia in his side yard, it is the wide bladed Empire, which (from what little I've found out there) has different maintenance suggestions compared to Emerald or Zeon and the like.


Check out A to zoysia on youtube. Not sure what specific zoysia he has. I know he sells zoysia plugs too


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> After you have watched a handful of videos from various producers, it's basically like watching the same show with different actors.


You're right, but let's face it - many of us watch Youtube lawn care videos as much for the entertainment value as the informational value (the Lawn Tools switcheroo with their wives video was high on the entertainment scale). I've watched massive amounts of lawn care videos the past 12 months, and while the basics have been covered a million times, each Youtuber seems to give slightly different perspectives which really help. For example, *BYD *actually shows you how to shop for fertilizers in store but never touches reel mowing, while *Doc *is more oriented toward a higher-end yard budget.

Two of my favorites recently are *Rob the Average Lawn Guy* and *Ron Henry*. Average Lawn Guy covers basic topics but in ways that are comprehensive and helpful, whereas Ron Henry's channel has an almost vlogging-like feel to it with more specialized topics. Ron's recent Friday night livestreams have also been a pretty big hit and a great resource for people seeking help with their lawns.


----------



## f0rest (Aug 8, 2020)

I really Like Ron Henry's Channel. His Friday night Live streams are awesome.

https://youtube.com/c/RonHenry


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

quattljl said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You might be better off on the lib cesspool called twitter, some golf supers.
> ...


For the most part treat it like Bermuda. Use more K and less N. Also grows slower than Bermuda so mistakes take longer to recover from.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Surprised I haven't seen any mention of The Grass Factor. I've enjoyed the technical/product discussions there.

I've also enjoyed several other channels already listed (Ryan/Ron/GCI/Conner).


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'd add Budget Lawns.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care life is alright and Ron Henry is good too.
> ...


What about his presentation needs work? Genuinely curious


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> What about his presentation needs work? Genuinely curious


I just find him a bit cheesy in his style, almost like an infomercial at times. But I still enjoy his videos.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > What about his presentation needs work? Genuinely curious
> ...


ah yes, definitely understand that. He also seems to be someone who just has a cheesy type humor in general


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


I like that his videos are shorter and to the point. I enjoy his content but I do see the cheese sometimes (like the clip of him putting on eye protection). :lol:


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Rooster said:
> ...


Oh no I absolutely love his videos, I'm a subscriber to his channel. But the amount of nacho cheese there is immense lmao effective yet cheesy. I'm only subscribed to him and Ryan Knorr....I frequent LCN as well. A healthy does of those three seem to be enough for me. Recently picked up the Lawn tools.....rarely...only because they have a Monaco lawn


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I love how the Toro Titan Max is the BEST ZTR out there. Toro has sent a good many of them out to these YouTube channels. It's popping up everywhere when I cruise through YT. Of course a free mower is gonna be the best mower I've ever owned.....

Honestly, that just turns me off from all of them. Once "free" stuff starts popping up in videos, I move on.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

nwga_lawn said:


> I love how the Toro Titan Max is the BEST ZTR out there. Toro has sent a good many of them out to these YouTube channels. It's popping up everywhere when I cruise through YT. Of course a free mower is gonna be the best mower I've ever owned.....
> 
> Honestly, that just turns me off from all of them. Once "free" stuff starts popping up in videos, I move on.


To be fair, it is a $6300 ZT, it probably costs double what most have ever used for a ZT. I would hope it's the best ZT they have ever used with that being the case. Got to give Toro some credit here as well for marketing a $6300 ZT as a homeowner model. 26HP and 3100 Hydros isn't bad for that price.

I agree with your premise though, even if the mower is a good value proposition.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> nwga_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I love how the Toro Titan Max is the BEST ZTR out there. Toro has sent a good many of them out to these YouTube channels. It's popping up everywhere when I cruise through YT. Of course a free mower is gonna be the best mower I've ever owned.....
> ...


It's really not a bad price but there's some homeowners that will shock you at what they spend to get good equipment.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> It's really not a bad price but there's some homeowners that will shock you at what they spend to get good equipment.


I mean have you seen the price on my mower? It's more about the norm and most of those guys weren't running commercial machines previous.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > It's really not a bad price but there's some homeowners that will shock you at what they spend to get good equipment.
> ...


It's good that they are running them now when you think about it because that's gives the viewers more access to what's available, pros and cons of said equipment. Idk what a scag goes for but I have 11k in mowers alone.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> It's good that they are running them now when you think about it because that's gives the viewers more access to what's available, pros and cons of said equipment. Idk what a scag goes for but I have 11k in mowers alone.


To me it's more about where they are going then the fact they are going. Outside of the Lawn Tools who have the wooded property outside of the houses that is a couple of acres, how many of these channels that are getting them are really going to be testing a machine like that?

Heck, Conner got one and he has to take it to other properties just to get his required mows in per whatever agreement he had with Toro. He has an acre, but he's not going to run a Rotary on a lawn he's mowing with a triplex.

I don't remember if Knorr got one, but he'll eventually be able to use it with the new property they bought.

Seeing these things running around on mostly flat properties with well manicured lawns doesn't help the buying decision much IMO. Other then making people aware they exist, I've not run across any I can remember where they got one for long term use.

I saw one comparison channel who had a MyRide Timemaster 60" (I think that's the model) and got to demo the Titan for a few weeks.


----------



## NicholasBurgesse (11 d ago)

My favorite youtube channel, which got me into warm-season grass channels, is named Lawn Care Life. You probably heard about it, as it’s one of the most popular channels about types of grasses during the warm season. I find the videos informative for choosing the suitable grass for the lawn. The youtuber, Jason Creel, provides useful tips for equipment, maintenance, and mowing, and I could listen to him talk for hours. It’s a shame he doesn’t have more subscribers, but I understand that videos about various types of grass are not for everybody. I heard about some youtubers who buy youtube views to help their channel grow, but I don’t think he would ever do something like that.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

NicholasBurgesse said:


> My favorite youtube channel, which got me into warm-season grass channels, is named Lawn Care Life.


I have started stumbling across his videos in the past few months. I like this guy, and he has 1,000s of videos. His central theme is how to start a weed prevention and fertilization business which I find more interesting by the day. He's a very honest person that does not claim to know everything. He does endorse products, but they are limited, and he sticks with the same products (Graham Spray Equip and YardBook and his own products), but he does not force them on you.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

NicholasBurgesse said:


> My favorite youtube channel, which got me into warm-season grass channels, is named Lawn Care Life. You probably heard about it, as it’s one of the most popular channels about types of grasses during the warm season. I find the videos informative for choosing the suitable grass for the lawn. The youtuber, Jason Creel, provides useful tips for equipment, maintenance, and mowing, and I could listen to him talk for hours. It’s a shame he doesn’t have more subscribers, but I understand that videos about various types of grass are not for everybody. I heard about some youtubers who buy youtube views to help their channel grow, but I don’t think he would ever do something like that.


Jason is a good friend of mine and he has been very helpful in my lawn care journey.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> Jason is a good friend of mine and he has been very helpful in my lawn care journey.


He seems like a pretty good dude.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Suprised at the hate for How To with Doc. I get that he's pitching product that he's invested in but Nobody can say with a straight face that the guys yard doesn't look fantastic, so something he does must work. I've learned alot about basic lawn care from him ignoring the product pitch side of things. The one that im suprised people like so much is Ryan Knorr. First off, the guy's yard is KBG. Thats not even a warm season grass so why take Warm Season advice from a guy that doesn't have a warm season grass? Plus he's a HUGE pitchman too, all I see him do is pitch Swardman and his SWAG all the time. Maybe im weird but I'll take advice from a guy with 30plus years of experience as a Greens Keeper if they offer it over a guy that's been doing it for 5 years. Why hate one pitchman while worshipping another? I just dont get it.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

rockwalltxguy said:


> Suprised at the hate for How To with Doc. I get that he's pitching product that he's invested in but Nobody can say with a straight face that the guys yard doesn't look fantastic, so something he does must work. I've learned alot about basic lawn care from him ignoring the product pitch side of things. The one that im suprised people like so much is Ryan Knorr. First off, the guy's yard is KBG. Thats not even a warm season grass so why take Warm Season advice from a guy that doesn't have a warm season grass? Plus he's a HUGE pitchman too, all I see him do is pitch Swardman and his SWAG all the time. Maybe im weird but I'll take advice from a guy with 30plus years of experience as a Greens Keeper if they offer it over a guy that's been doing it for 5 years. Why hate one pitchman while worshipping another? I just dont get it.


I do not watch the Ryan Knorr guy so I cannot speak about him. Doc gets criticism here because not only is he a salesman, but he tends to give false information in order to push some of his products. He also says he will never do something and turn around and do the thing he said he would not do. 
Doc first started out saying reel mowers are garbage and he'd never get one.... 
Doc started pushing granular PGR saying that spraying PGR is complicated and granular provides more uniform coverage. 
Not to mention all of the false claims of Super Juice. 
He also never admits that's he wrong on anything. 

What I mentioned above is why some of the people do not like him, 

I do not like him because he's an arrogant Douche.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> I do not watch the Ryan Knorr guy so I cannot speak about him. Doc gets criticism here because not only is he a salesman, but he tends to give false information in order to push some of his products. He also says he will never do something and turn around and do the thing he said he would not do.
> Doc first started out saying reel mowers are garbage and he'd never get one....
> Doc started pushing granular PGR saying that spraying PGR is complicated and granular provides more uniform coverage.
> Not to mention all of the false claims of Super Juice.
> ...


Dont forget spraying Negate in a hose end sprayer.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Dont forget spraying Negate in a hose end sprayer.


I missed that one; he used to love a hose-end sprayer,
And as far as his yard looking fantastic... many of our yards look fantastic, and we do not have Andersens shipping us pallets of products for free.
He was pushing that granular PGR to the tune of 130 bucks for an application for a yard of his size. He also claimed it would last much longer than the AI typically lasts.
Also, it does not make sense to order Granular fertilizer online, it's heavy, and shipping costs are added to the price if they claim the shipping is free. Buying NPK locally is more economical.

He is dishonest and consistently exaggerates the effectiveness of his product to sell to unknowing consumers that get wowed by his fantastic-looking yard. And he's a douche!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I get the whole mantra of "I started watching (insert YouTube personality) and started taking care of my lawn using their products and my lawn looks so much better now". So one would assume that their products work good and they know what they are talking about when in reality it was the fact that you actually started doing something to your lawn. People nowadays are so consumed with the name on the bag of the product they are putting down more so than what is in the bag, I am talking about the NPK and not the magic fairy dust they add in there(AKA Humic). I guarantee you could go buy a bag of 10-10-10 and put it on your neighbors lawn and as long as you are watering and mowing regularly it will look way better than if you did nothing at all. To the uninitiated or noob some of these guys on YT can come off as experts but it also comes down to once you know, you know and I don't understand why some people get all bent out of shape when they read negative things about their sacred cows and realize they are frauds or swindlers. If it was me I would be thankful as I am now wiser and can make better decisions going forward. I could go on and on about this subject as I do have a bias and an utter disdain for most YouTube lawn guys as they are pushing expensive (mainly due to shipping costs) products that you can find locally for half the cost. 

I do watch Ryan Knorr on the regular just because he reel mows and does some other things outside the box but I feel his videos are a little over produced for my liking. I do watch a few Aussie guys like Lawn Tips, Lawn Porn and Aussie Lawn as they all do something different and keep things interesting.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Doc also says "striping is for Pu$$ies." Most likely because he can't stripe his mediocre yard. I stopped watching him quite a while ago so not sure what he's pushing now.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I watch Lawncology, Ryan Knorr and Ron Henry.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I get the whole mantra of "I started watching (insert YouTube personality) and started taking care of my lawn using their products and my lawn looks so much better now". So one would assume that their products work good and they know what they are talking about when in reality it was the fact that you actually started doing something to your lawn. People nowadays are so consumed with the name on the bag of the product they are putting down more so than what is in the bag, I am talking about the NPK and not the magic fairy dust they add in there(AKA Humic). I guarantee you could go buy a bag of 10-10-10 and put it on your neighbors lawn and as long as you are watering and mowing regularly it will look way better than if you did nothing at all. To the uninitiated or noob some of these guys on YT can come off as experts but it also comes down to once you know, you know and I don't understand why some people get all bent out of shape when they read negative things about their sacred cows and realize they are frauds or swindlers. If it was me I would be thankful as I am now wiser and can make better decisions going forward. I could go on and on about this subject as I do have a bias and an utter disdain for most YouTube lawn guys as they are pushing expensive (mainly due to shipping costs) products that you can find locally for half the cost.
> 
> I do watch Ryan Knorr on the regular just because he reel mows and does some other things outside the box but I feel his videos are a little over produced for my liking. I do watch a few Aussie guys like Lawn Tips, Lawn Porn and Aussie Lawn as they all do something different and keep things interesting.


Amen brother. This past year was my cheapest since I started taking care of my lawn. I bought a bag of 24-0-8, 5-0-30 and 10-10-10 and it was whatever I could find locally. I cut every 3 to 4 days and sprayed chelated iron twice during the growing season and my lawn was just as nice when I put down Carbon X, Super Juice, XSoil, PGF Complete and whatever the fertilizer flavor of the month was. I used to spend close to 1k annually but this year I barely broke $300 and my yard was just as nice.


----------

